# best 4 subs



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all i know i have posted about subs before i have the rbh impressions series speakers and a denon 6200w amp using 4 r55ti as front and rears r56ci centre r5bi as extra rears 4 mc 815 in ceiling speakers

i need 4 subs i want in people opion the best gut wrenching bone crunching low frequency subs that would work the very best wih the rbh impressions speakers thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Thread moved to Subwoofers forum.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

markyboy156 said:


> . . . i need 4 subs i want in people opion the best gut wrenching bone crunching low frequency subs that would work the very best with the rbh impressions speakers thanks


MarkyBoy,
The manufacturer/series of your front/center/surround speakers has nothing to do with the *type* (sealed or ported), *size woofer* (8", 10", 12" , etc.), *number of subs*, or *manufacturer* of the subwoofer.

*Some better questions are:*
1) *Size of the room* (LxWxH) to calculate room volume to help determine woofer size and number of subs.
2) *Openings* from this room which will add more volume also to help determine woofer size/number of subs.
3) *Primary usage* (music or movies) to help determine if a sealed or ported design is better suited.
4) *Budget* to help determine number and possible manufacturers.
5) *Input connection needed* to ensure the sub will integrate with your existing equipment (i.e. speaker level vs. RCA sub inputs).
- This last point is typically only an issue if using older AVRs/stereo integrated amps that do not support a sub RCA output.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

XEagleDriver said:


> MarkyBoy,
> The manufacturer/series of your front/center/surround speakers has nothing to do with the *type* (sealed or ported), *size woofer* (8", 10", 12" , etc.), *number of subs*, or *manufacturer* of the subwoofer.
> 
> *Some better questions are:*
> ...


hi there my room is over 4000 sq ft it has 3 openings to the room 70% for movies %30 for music budget doesnt matter using rca outputs using two audioquest y splitters 1 female to 2 male i want the best components that will work with this speaker package thanks


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

markyboy156 said:


> hi there my room is over 4000 sq ft it has 3 openings to the room 70% for movies %30 for music budget doesn't matter using rca outputs using two audioquest y splitters 1 female to 2 male i want the best components that will work with this speaker package thanks


Given those parameters; large room, several openings, movies primary use, an unlimited budget, and not knowing what brands are available in the UK; I would look for products similar to the following:
*Rythmik FV15HP*
*SVS PB16-ULTRA*
*HSU VTF-15H MK2*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

XEagleDriver said:


> Given those parameters; large room, several openings, movies primary use, an unlimited budget, and not knowing what brands are available in the UK; I would look for products similar to the following:
> *Rythmik FV15HP*
> *SVS PB16-ULTRA*
> *HSU VTF-15H MK2*


Given we have answered this questions in other posts you have made Im simply going to second this and say nothing else....


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> Given we have answered this questions in other posts you have made Im simply going to second this and say nothing else....


Looking at the last six months posts from this user, I'm not sure he ever researches anything himself. Just posts questions here. I count no less than three threads asking about cables four months ago. 


\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------

